# Want to start selling coffee beans



## kags (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello All, I want to start selling AA+ coffee beans (not roasted) commercially if posible in the UK.

Is there any advice on who to approach to do this?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you already have the beans you do not need to approach anyone, other than setting up a company and trading

Please note that if you wish to advertise on the forum I recommend that you follow these guidelines http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Uploads/CoffeeForumsUK_Advertising_2015.pdf


----------

